# Lost Havanese Scottsdale, AZ



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Cross posted from Havanese Rescue.......

Before the dog show today at Westworld a Havanese male jumped out of his pen and ran away. It was approximately 6AM and he was last seen at the horse statue at the entrance to Westworld in Scottsdale, AZ. He weighs about 10 lbs, is silver and white parti colored and his name is Quibley. He is 18 months old, has a micro-chip and he is the other dog in Champ's video posted here from last week in CA. Quibley's owner is Judy Sutter, phone 480/857-6786 and her cell is 480/227-4989. If any of you are in the area please be on the look out and please cross post to any other sites you belong to. We will be handing out flyers tomorrow at the Show and surrounding businesses. This is coyote territory so please offer prayers as well.
Many thanks,
Nancy T. - Lulu (PasoSparki07) - Chance (RioDaisy08)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, God bless him and keep him safe. I'll contact my DS and DIL. They live in Scottsdale. I hope he's found soon. There is nothing more terrifying than thinking of anything happening to our innocent little babies. He's in my prayers.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OH, noooo. That is such awful news. Here's hoping & praying someone finds him soon.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Please let us know when he is found!!


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

hopefully he is safe with people waiting to be found...
this is raccoon/coyote country too.. 
we walk out at night in the back yard on a leash!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I pray for a safe return.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Got an email a few minutes ago that he was found. No details.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Got an email a few minutes ago that he was found. No details.


Hope he is OK!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope he is okay too, let us know if you hear more.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My heart sank....until I read he was found. Thank God.


----------

